# Got a signed photo of Judge Judy!!



## Ian (Sep 12, 2007)

Oh God, this really has made my day!

I read on a forum a few weeks back that if you go onto the judge judy website, and put your address in the contact box, and press submit, you would receive a signed photograph of Judy herself.

Well, I did it...but thought it was a load of rubbish. But low and behold I got a letter today which was stamped from Los Angeles (which really stumped me, I couldn't imagine what it was), and it was the signed photo!

Here is a pic, sorry for the blurring...







The signature is hand written, because I accidently smudged one of the letters, and you can see the ink spreading on it.

I think it really is a great freebie! A must for the avid Judge Judy fan


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 12, 2007)

:lol: thats great but im no JJ fan...


----------



## Asa (Sep 12, 2007)

Why do you like her? She just puts people down on shows. She nearly puts them to tears. I know she's hyped, but the people on the court aren't playing a game.


----------



## joossa (Sep 12, 2007)

^She's harsh to stupid people that don't use logic and do stupid things. I love Judge Judy. She's one of my idols. Lucky Ian...

I'll be checking out that contact box.... :wink:


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 12, 2007)

I want to do that but with my other favorite actors


----------



## Rick (Sep 12, 2007)

LMAO. She's a tough lady.


----------



## Andrew (Sep 12, 2007)

Which contact box is it? Mind linking us?


----------



## Sparky (Sep 12, 2007)

I dont know why, I just don't know why, please don't flame me  but for some strange reason. Again, please don't flame me, im a good kid. For some really really strange wierd reason. Judge Judy reminds me of a moose :? umm heheh.


----------



## Andrew (Sep 12, 2007)

*Hands you flame shield*






Good luck.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 12, 2007)

> I dont know why, I just don't know why, please don't flame me  but for some strange reason. Again, please don't flame me, im a good kid. For some really really strange wierd reason. Judge Judy reminds me of a moose :? umm heheh.


LMAO!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :shock: :shock:    :lol: :lol: :lol: THATS BEAUTIFUL!!!!!! DAMN SPARKY YOU ARE SO RANDOM BUT I LIKE IT!!


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 12, 2007)

What?? Are you special or did she do this for everybody?? And what's the website?


----------



## Ian (Sep 13, 2007)

> What?? Are you special or did she do this for everybody?? And what's the website?


Silly question, of course I am special  

Na, anyone can do it. I am so getting another one sent to my dad's work address.

Oh what a legend my Judy is.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 13, 2007)

Ian, is she your MOM? :lol:


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 13, 2007)

Judge Judy Rock!!


----------



## Ian (Sep 13, 2007)

> Ian, is she your MOM? :lol:


I so wish she was!


----------



## Asa (Sep 13, 2007)

Guys, family friendly forum please!


----------



## Andrew (Sep 13, 2007)

You need to chillax  ^


----------



## asdsdf (Sep 13, 2007)

> > Ian, is she your MOM? :lol:
> 
> 
> I so wish she was!


Yes, but then, imagine doing something wrong....


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 14, 2007)

I'd run away if she was my mom.


----------



## Ian (Sep 14, 2007)

> > > Ian, is she your MOM? :lol:
> >
> >
> > I so wish she was!
> ...


That would be awesome


----------



## Precious (Sep 15, 2007)

I'd probably be a famous lawyer on court tv if she was my Mom. Judge Judy sees right through the wall of and kicks arse. Notice I said, arse. Let's go easy with God curses...I'm a good Catholic, can't let that slide. :wink:


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 15, 2007)

> > > > Ian, is she your MOM? :lol:
> > >
> > >
> > > I so wish she was!
> ...


LOL she would take you to court :lol:


----------



## Asa (Sep 17, 2007)

> > > > > Ian, is she your MOM? :lol:
> > > >
> > > >
> > > > I so wish she was!
> ...


Or worse. I can imagine now: Robomantis! Is it true you were blasting my show on Mantid Forum?! Speak up!!

No your honor...

Then what is this doing on my laptop?!

Umm...it's a website...with words...that say stuff...

Correct. And what does this say?

Umm, "******* I wish she was!"?

No you fool! Your post!

Oh..."LOL she would take you to court"?

Correct! I saw through your wall of and found yoU! 10 years! *bam*

:lol: you guys...


----------



## Precious (Sep 17, 2007)

ROTFL!!!!!!!!!   :lol:


----------



## joossa (Sep 17, 2007)

> > > > > > Ian, is she your MOM? :lol:
> > > > >
> > > > >
> > > > > I so wish she was!
> ...


I totally was hearing Judy’s voice in my head as I read that! LOL!


----------



## Ian (Sep 18, 2007)

> I totally was hearing Judy’s voice in my head as I read that! LOL!


Haha, I totally thought the same.


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 18, 2007)

HAHAHAHA NICE :lol:


----------



## Deutschherper (Sep 18, 2007)

> > > > > > Ian, is she your MOM? :lol:
> > > > >
> > > > >
> > > > > I so wish she was!
> ...


I can't stop thinking about this :lol: .


----------



## Asa (Sep 18, 2007)

:lol: Thanks guys :twisted:


----------



## joossa (Oct 10, 2007)

Hey Ian! How long did it take you to get your picture after you requested it?

I'm still waiting for mine... &lt;_&lt;


----------



## echostatic (Oct 11, 2007)

both judge judy and judge mathis keep me amused during the lunch hour. i honestly prefer judge mathis though, jude judy gets too worked up and righteous for where she is in my opinion.


----------

